# Buzz Words



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 29, 2020)

I first noticed a few years ago that every year seems to have its own buzz word or words for that year and people will use it/them ad nauseum for the entire year, then a new year arrives and it gets its own buzz word(s) and the prior year's buzz word is practically forgotten. 

The buzz word for 2018 was *ICONIC*. It seemed that everyone was throwing that word around until everything anyone had ever done or seen before that was being done or seen again became described as *ICONIC*.

So in comes 2019, and all of a sudden practically nothing was being described as *ICONIC* anymore. Now everything became *A GAME CHANGER*. From everyday conversations to television commercials, every act, no matter how superfluous, became *A GAME CHANGER*.

Well, 2020 took a while to come up with its own buzz words, but I knew it wouldn't let me down. The buzz words for 2020 are *THESE UNCERTAIN TIMES*. I must have heard this term at least 20 times today alone in newscasts, general conversations and, again, television commercials, most of which were blowing their sponsor's own horns, describing all they have done for various charitable organizations as well as for the the public at large in *THESE UNCERTAIN TIMES*. But even in *THESE UNCERTAIN TIMES* we can still sell you, please tell them what we can sell them Rod Roddy. certainly Bob, * "ITS A BRAND NEW CAR!"*

I wonder what the buzz word(s) for 2021 will be?


----------



## dragnlaw (May 29, 2020)

LOL -  Well said!  so very true!


----------



## Andy M. (May 29, 2020)

Let's not forget that, *"We are all in this together"* in these uncertain times.


----------



## Just Cooking (May 29, 2020)

*"Hero"*

It seems that everyone is now a hero. Not, at all, meant to denigrate those who really are..

Ross


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 29, 2020)

But *IN THESE UNCERTAIN TIMES*, if *WE ARE ALL IN THIS TOGETHER*, then every one of us can be a *HERO!*


----------

